# Extravagance or not



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good for you! To me it is only an extravagance if it's taking away from the necessities in my house...i.e...food on the table, roof over head, lights, and feed for my animals. I'm sure you'll end up making something beautiful, and think everytime you wear or use "boy, I'm glad I did this." So stop feeling guilty and enjoy.


----------



## shipley (Dec 31, 2012)

The ease of acrylics makes it perfect for gifts, but for the things I make myself, I love hand-dyed, beautiful yarns. I say find a beautiful pattern & knit for yourself; baby alpaca is so decadent & wonderful it should belong to someone who will appreciate it. The guilt will only last until you feel your new project!


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Whatever you knit will look and feel great and it will last until you get bored with it. There is an old saying "Shrouds have no pockets". Enjoy.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

shipley said:


> The ease of acrylics makes it perfect for gifts, but for the things I make myself, I love hand-dyed, beautiful yarns. I say find a beautiful pattern & knit for yourself; baby alpaca is so decadent & wonderful it should belong to someone who will appreciate it. The guilt will only last until you feel your new project!


 :thumbup:


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi cindye message received and much appreciated. My husband has the same attitude as you and says enjoy knitting and eventually wearing it apparently 'I'm worth it'. So frown gone smile on. Margaret


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Hi cindye message received and much appreciated. My husband has the same attitude as you and says enjoy knitting and eventually wearing it apparently 'I'm worth it'. So frown gone smile on. Margaret


My DH told me the same thing when I told him I wanted to "rent the bull" again for my Highlander! Of course told me if that didn't work I'd have to give up some yarn purchases to get the inseminator out here to do the job. When he said that, my response was, "well H*LL!, just get me the guy instead.... :lol:

So glad that frown is gone, and your DH understands!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Never feel guilty unless you have actually hurt someone. Did you hurt anybody by this purchase?? Sounds like you and your nearest are happy, so...? :thumbup:


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

baby alpaca is my very fav yarn. yes pricy but only buy it pfor myself or someone special.would love, love. love to have an Afghan from it.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

65 years ago my mother splurged and purchased some beautiful wool yarn to knit her boyfriend , now husband of 63 years , a sweater. That sweater still exists, worn to bare threads by my dad. He still puts it on and brags about the sweater that caught him. Make something beautiful with that yarn and it will be loved and appreciated a lifetime and maybe more! Congrats on the splurge!


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

WhenI have finished my cardi it will keep me extra warm just remembering all your kind and wise words. KP is like having understanding best friends and sisters, many thanks.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your kind response to my message. This obviously is my first baby alpaca knit can you recommend the best way to care for it laundry and drying wise please ?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I too sometimes feel a twinge of guilt but once I pet the yarn for a while it goes away! Look at it as a gift to yourself, I am sure you deserve it. As the saying goes, you can't take it with you!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Thanks for your kind response to my message. This obviously is my first baby alpaca knit can you recommend the best way to care for it laundry and drying wise please ?


http://www.ehow.com/how_8689954_care-alpaca-handknits.html

Found this on ehow. Hope it helps to answer the question.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Once again - many thanks. Yes it is a routine I will follow and using the baby shampoo sounds llike excellent advice too.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Once again - many thanks. Yes it is a routine I will follow and using the baby shampoo sounds llike excellent advice too.


No problem. You're more than welcome.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm afraid not,we all suffer your complaint,don't worry the alpaca will make beautiful things and you will forget all about it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes, it's just lovely to have something beautiful that we will always admire. Enjoy your gorgeous yarn


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


yes i bought alpaca and knitted my husband a beautiful sweater 5 years ago,it is so warm and looks gorgeous .enjoy it is beautiful to knit and wonderful to look at


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


Not so much guilt over yarn, but plenty of guilt over other purchases! When you weigh up desire over need, sometimes desire must win! We all need a little splurge now and again - don't feel guilty - enjoy your purchase and I hope you find something lovely to make with it.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

As someone who has had to be careful with the pennies in the past but am now, thanks do a dear aunt who left me a legacy, in a position to indulge myself, I find it difficult not go for the cheapest option whenever I buy anything. 

Speaking as someone who's clothes shrink when stored in the wardrobe,if I was using an expensive yarn I'd choose a pattern that would allow for a little extra growth!

One day I will be brave enough to spend without agonizing over it.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


You might never go back to horrid acrylic after knitting with this yarn. Price isn't everything, value is. Included in the value is the sheer pleasure of knitting with baby alpaca.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Once you have knit with a good, natural yarn, it's hard to settle for less. Have fun


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone should have a little treat every now and then. That little something that sets an outfit off. A pair of out there shoes or bag. Twelve balls of Baby Alpaca wool !! :lol: A little something that makes us feel good!

It's your money and you shouldn't feel that it is an extravagence and your beautiful creation will last a life time. It can become a family heirloom.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Some wise person said "Life is too short to knit with cheap yarn." I can just feel that baby alpaca gliding through my fingers now. Go on Everreddy, enjoy and don't knit too fast. Then let us know the feeling when you put it on.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

In Australia we have a saying " no worries" . Enjoy every minute of knitting and wearing your beautiful baby alpaca .


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi cindye message received and much appreciated. My husband has the same attitude as you and says enjoy knitting and eventually wearing it apparently 'I'm worth it'. So frown gone smile on. Margaret
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is often a feminist issue: giving quality to our own lives. I find women are so subject to guilt for spending on themselves, especially stuff of high quality. I have seen women go thru this buying their first new car, or upgrading their old jalopy. I have watched them freak out over buying their first house, single women I am referring to. It is a learning for many women to accept they have value and to express that with high quality experiences. So buy your baby alpaca and revel in it and when you finish, buy some more!!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Uh, oh! You'll never go back to acrylic again. Well, unless, of course, it's something knit for someone other than you!


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm working on a shawl for myself out of baby alpaca. It is not done, but already totally amazing! And knitting with it is like knitting with air! I enjoy it so much more than knitting with acrylic!


Go for it! You may never go back


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait till you start knitting with it and all doubts will be gone. It is such a pleasure to work with.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is often a feminist issue: giving quality to our own lives. I find women are so subject to guilt for spending on themselves, especially stuff of high quality. I have seen women go thru this buying their first new car, or upgrading their old jalopy. I have watched them freak out over buying their first house, single women I am referring to. It is a learning for many women to accept they have value and to express that with high quality experiences. So buy your baby alpaca and revel in it and when you finish, buy some more!!!


I agree, but I think you find that is truer about women of a certain age,how they were raised, and their role models early in life. I was raised in the South, and had strong female role models in my life, but also saw them make sacrifices for their family. It's often not until later in our lives that we reach the spot that we can afford the "splurge" on ourseleves. I do from time to time, and sometimes feel guilty about it, but then I hear these little voices (my Mom and Grandmother) in the back of my head saying "It's okay honey, you're worth it now, just like you've been worth it your entire life!"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > This is often a feminist issue: giving quality to our own lives. I find women are so subject to guilt for spending on themselves, especially stuff of high quality. I have seen women go thru this buying their first new car, or upgrading their old jalopy. I have watched them freak out over buying their first house, single women I am referring to. It is a learning for many women to accept they have value and to express that with high quality experiences. So buy your baby alpaca and revel in it and when you finish, buy some more!!!
> ...


Of course it is true that there is a range of experiences that shape us all, but your story makes my point--thank you for sharing it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kathy Capral said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > everreddy said:
> ...


----------



## bonnieclyde (May 22, 2012)

Good for you. There is no cure and it will get (worse).
Once you have knitted with beautiful natural yarns you will be hooked. I know I said there is no cure however there is...........use more and more and more
enjoy the experience


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bonnieclyde said:


> Good for you. There is no cure and it will get (worse).
> Once you have knitted with beautiful natural yarns you will be hooked. I know I said there is no cure however there is...........use more and more and more
> enjoy the experience


 :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Kathy Capral said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, let me say that ....I am worth it!!! No, this would not be a gift to others since they would not know or appreciate the "extravagance". Yes I have gulped a few times but then this is my true vice and I do not wish to give it up :lol: :lol: Besides, acrylic yarns are nice indeed but they do not keep you warm like alpaca does.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

The softness and warmth hat alpaca offers makes it luxurious, true, but it also produces perhaps the most useful items because you might find you reach for them before those made of acrylic or sheeps wool. Just enjoy.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Never...ever...ever...ever...feel guilty about buying yarn !!!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi cindye message received and much appreciated. My husband has the same attitude as you and says enjoy knitting and eventually wearing it apparently 'I'm worth it'. So frown gone smile on. Margaret
> ...


I love your analogy but if I tried to make my point by saying I'm gonna "rent the bull again" my DH would be completely "buffaloed" (pun absolutely intended.)

I read this forum to get ideas which I may want to use someday. Do you have any not involving cattle semen?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kathy Capral said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Capral said:
> ...


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

been there done that. then thanks to this wonderful site found yarn palace, while the shipping for express mail which is $10.00 more than express [and the yarn has always arrived in 2 days instead of 2 months]I figured it is still cheeper than buying at my lys another sad fact many of these yarns are the same as the ones sold under expensive brand lables so go ahead and treat your self check out yarn palace. I sat down and bought 24 balls [I think it was 24] for around $20.00 shipping was around another $20.00 then I relized this silk/wool blend sells for around $7.00 to $10.00 a BALL they have great sales every tues. and even thier non-sale prices are good. While I can't afford much yarn on disability [beleive it or not people on welfare get more money than I do] I am hoping to hear from social security soon, my brother takes pity on me and buys me yarn and he shops there for me having descovered the savings. Sorry I am babbling


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > everreddy said:
> ...


Not really! I just remind him that when it comes to tools he always buys himself the best since he enjoys his woodworking, and if he can splurge on that, then I can from time to time splurge on my wool. Both given the proper care and attention needed will last the remainder of our lives, and then some. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Enjoy this yarn. There is a differrence between fine yarns and big box store yarns. Your time is worth the best yarn that you can afford.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

logicfrog1 said:


> been there done that. then thanks to this wonderful site found yarn palace, while the shipping for express mail which is $10.00 more than express [and the yarn has always arrived in 2 days instead of 2 months]I figured it is still cheeper than buying at my lys another sad fact many of these yarns are the same as the ones sold under expensive brand lables so go ahead and treat your self check out yarn palace. I sat down and bought 24 balls [I think it was 24] for around $20.00 shipping was around another $20.00 then I relized this silk/wool blend sells for around $7.00 to $10.00 a BALL they have great sales every tues. and even thier non-sale prices are good. While I can't afford much yarn on disability [beleive it or not people on welfare get more money than I do] I am hoping to hear from social security soon, my brother takes pity on me and buys me yarn and he shops there for me having descovered the savings. Sorry I am babbling


yarn palace? is that the exact name of the distributor? i know of crystal palace yarns and then there is yarn paradise. but i never saw a yarn palace.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm exactly as you! Last October my hubby and I went to an alpaca farm and viewed everything there as it was a fair. I have wanted to make my hubby a sweater for 38 years because he used to wear a big old black one that a former girlfriend made for him. I finally threw it out and have felt guilty about it because he loved it. So I picked several hanks of alpaca up to purchase. when asked what I was going to make I pointed to him and said a sweater for him. The ladies said I would need a lot more to cover him so we found more of the same color. when all was said and done the bill came to$267! At that point I was too embarrassed to say I didn't want to spend that much so I bought it! Still haven't touched it for fear I'll mess it up plus still finishing the hats and scarves I didn't get done for Christmas. So I can relate. We are both retired and our income is fixed. our budget can't stand that kind of frivolity of purchase very often!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

[beleive it or not people on welfare get more money than I do]

Unfortunately, I DO believe it! It's a really sad state of affairs!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

yarn palace? is that the exact name of the distributor? i know of crystal palace yarns and then there is yarn paradise. but i never saw a yarn palace.[/quote]

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I was in a pharmacy one time looking at perfume. My favourite is very expensive. When the salesperson asked me if I wanted to buy it, I said no that it was too expensive. She asked a really good question, "Why do women feel guilty spending money on themselves and don't think twice about spending it on others?" Don't feel guilty. Enjoy the yarn. It will make something beautiful that will last for years.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think that is the reward for becoming an expert knitter--using the best yarns available. Especially if it's for yourself, you will know how to take care of the garment you make and it will last a lifetime. It's worth the investment!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Whenever I buy expensive yarn, I do so knowing that once I no longer want to use or wear the project that it was knit into, I will unravel it, recondition the yarn, and re-knit it into something else just as beautiful as the first project. No guilt here!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Done it, felt guilty, but boy was it worth it!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Every now and then, you desire to treat yourself. There is a time an place for this luscious yarn. Guilt.. not.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Sometimes we just have to splurge. Enjoy.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Sure their is DO IT MORE OFTEN.Guilt goes right away.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

When you consider your time and effort you put into making something, once and awhile it deserves some really great yarn. Make something special you really like and it will be worth every penny.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I am beginning to despise acrylic. I hate Homespun. I just purchased Loops and Threads Cozy wool (50% wool, 50% acrylic), I knitted one hat and do not like the cheapness of the look, it will pill in no time. The fuzz fibers just look like cheap fiber. Too bad, I bought 6 skeins on sale to get started with next Christmas' gifts. They are all going back today and the hat I knitted will go to the first kid I find. 
I have used some acrylics that have a better look, smooth and soft, but I am finding they are fewer and farther between. I have almost given up on RedHeart, too. Very rough.
I have decided to upgrade my knitting a little by using better quality yarns. I am not wealthy but think that my knitting time deserves better than the cheapest yarn on the market. It will feel better on my hands and my final projects will look better, too.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> ... I just remind him that when it comes to tools he always buys himself the best since he enjoys his woodworking, and if he can splurge on that, then I can from time to time splurge on my wool. Both given the proper care and attention needed will last the remainder of our lives, and then some. Sorry I can't be more help.


Wise words. The finest tools and materials are always worth having, the cheapest ones aren't. You get whet you pay for.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

per shipley,,
appreciate it,,
and I add, know how to care for it.
Acrylic is safer for non yarn folk s to care for.

I also did not understand hte poster's numbers.. 12x50??

and I know a shipley, near hereee and also not met, but have a shipley on another forum


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Never hurts to indulge just for yourself every once in a while-
just enjoy knitting with it!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bought some alpaca yarn from a local woman who owns alpacas and admit I cringed a little when I handed over the money even with my DH encouraging me to get whatever I wanted...guess it's only natural when you're used to looking for bargains....lol
Will also admit that I don't regret the purchase at all - but like everyone else, I will only use it for someone special or myself ;-)
Just finished a hat for my DH and I absolutely love knitting with this yarn - so incredibly soft. Haven't decided what I want to make myself yet though....but I know I will love making it as much as wearing it...
So stop feeling guilty - we're worth the occasional splurge!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Kyba, I LOVE that story!

I agree. It didn't "hurt" anyone. Enjoy your purchase!



Kyba said:


> 65 years ago my mother splurged and purchased some beautiful wool yarn to knit her boyfriend , now husband of 63 years , a sweater. That sweater still exists, worn to bare threads by my dad. He still puts it on and brags about the sweater that caught him. Make something beautiful with that yarn and it will be loved and appreciated a lifetime and maybe more! Congrats on the splurge!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

gmaison said:


> Never...ever...ever...ever...feel guilty about buying yarn !!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Tareca said:


> Whatever you knit will look and feel great and it will last until you get bored with it. There is an old saying "Shrouds have no pockets". Enjoy.


I love that saying-never heard it before! Yayyy! I still learn new stuff! I'm happy because if I stop learning, I figure I'll be in that shroud! Lol.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 10 skeins of beautiful alpaca I bought several years ago at a fair here in Colorado. As we were living and traveling in an RV at the time it got packed away till we returned home to Florida. It was then promptly packed away in the cedar chest, I mean who wears wool in FL, right? It has since moved from FL back to CO, just waiting for inspiration as to what should be done with it. Well now that winter is here I think it's time to dig it out and start that long put off sweater.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Tareca said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you knit will look and feel great and it will last until you get bored with it. There is an old saying "Shrouds have no pockets". Enjoy.
> ...


It's along the same line as "you can't take it with you!" Although I know a few that have tried.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Good for you, you deserve it. Last summer I succumbed to my urges and bought a hank of 100% silk yarn for $50.00, these days I've been thinking of buying 100% qiviut ( musk ox) yarn for $ 90 per 218 yards ball. The urge getting stronger everyday.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Kathy Capral said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I am beginning to despise acrylic. I hate Homespun. I just purchased Loops and Threads Cozy wool (50% wool, 50% acrylic), I knitted one hat and do not like the cheapness of the look, it will pill in no time. The fuzz fibers just look like cheap fiber. Too bad, I bought 6 skeins on sale to get started with next Christmas' gifts. They are all going back today and the hat I knitted will go to the first kid I find.
> I have used some acrylics that have a better look, smooth and soft, but I am finding they are fewer and farther between. I have almost given up on RedHeart, too. Very rough.
> I have decided to upgrade my knitting a little by using better quality yarns. I am not wealthy but think that my knitting time deserves better than the cheapest yarn on the market. It will feel better on my hands and my final projects will look better, too.


I am so glad you said this. I didn't want to make others who love their acrylics feel bad, but when/if I work with them they squeak on the needles and never feel that good. There are some acrylics that are softer and are more expensive, too, so no savings there. Some of the high end yarns are acrylic/natural fiber blends and do a lot better. I always try to find blends with merino wool or alpaca or silk when looking for less expensive yarn. Also, so many good yarns go on sale, especially on close outs. Thus, my stash with cashmere blends or alpaca or silk yarns. I just used some handpainted wool that was found on ebay couple of years ago and it was so interesting to watch the color pattern form. WEBS always has close out and discount sales of higher quality yarns with great customer service. There tent sales (2x/yr) are fun if you are in the area. Many other ways to find better yarns at more affordable prices. And btw, my income not much above poverty these days, so no silver spoon here; I just like some quality in my life.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Here in Ohio we have cold rain most of the day. I too will be curled up in an afghan knitting. Sure am not going out! There's still some snow on the ground so you know about the temp of the rain!



Sorry. . . My response ended up in the middle of someone else's.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

went back and double checked address is www.iceyarns.com they are out of Turkey I am so sorry for the confusion I get their newsletter so I stopped paying att. a while ago. Again please forgive me. Ronni


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

it's okay. we all have brain glitches. ICE yarns is actually a good company to order from--very fast and cheap service. I am not that thrilled with most of their yarns tho--too many acrylics, too many novelty yarns for me. But sometimes they have organics or natural fibers.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

my bad about yarn company thats what happens when we only need to puse a button and arrive at the location so the address is www.iceyarns.com and sister company www.kukayarns.com. to all i have confused i am so sorry, i guess i haven't crawled far enough out of my dark area


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

ya only go around once so enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

Years ago I indulged in impulse buying some very expensive wool silk mix yarn. It was very beautiful and I loved the colour but at the time had no idea what to make. I shoved it into a cupboard where it lay until recently. I'd decided that I must have a clear out and to my delight found the yarn. There was just enough to make a Chanel style jacket which I created without a pattern. It was not rocket science to do this and the yarn spoke for itself.
Never never feel guilty in buying something for yourself so long as you don't overdo it. We only live once and as the Cockneys say " A little bit of what you fancy does you good."


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I was refering to the amount of yarn i.e 12x50 gram balls


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

atejen said:


> Good for you, you deserve it. Last summer I succumbed to my urges and bought a hank of 100% silk yarn for $50.00, these days I've been thinking of buying 100% qiviut ( musk ox) yarn for $ 90 per 218 yards ball. The urge getting stronger everyday.


Where do you buy the qiviut from?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


I think you have your answer, everredy!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Sometimes you can find a very good buy on some really nice yarns by going to the Webs Yarn website, click on the facebook logo at the bottom of the screen and it will take you to their facebook page, look for "Steve's Deal of the Day" and see what their daily special is, today it is some nice bulky yarn from their own valley yarns and it is 3.99 a skein plus shipping. You can probably just go to facebook and find their page but I haven't figured facebook all out yet. They generally have a good sale section and section call grandpas garage on their website, where they sell discontinued yarns and colors. Check it out next time you get the "urge to splurge". Their site is www.yarn.com


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

at the top of thier page they have a section either all products or the one next to it and have non acrylic yarns like 100% silk or all natural animal fibers I got a really good deal on a silk/wool blend I don't rememebr if it had any acrylic but if it did the % was very low my son's cat fell in love with it [he will play with the "cheep" yarns but if he want me to make him something he will pick out the yarn he wants it made from [this cat is truely scary he doesn't know if he's a cat, a dog or a person] I made him a neckwarmer out of the silk/wool tweed and will not let anyone try to take it off right now I am working on another blankie for him because the last one I made him had a built in pillow well he liked the pillow so much he pushed the whole blanket to one end and want to fill the whole area covered if I am moving to slow he looks at the yarn then me and back and forth until I srart working on it, if I still am moving to slow he will lay down on the project. He's just too funny


----------



## Gramz (May 31, 2012)

I agree that you should knit yourself something that is absolutely amazing and wear it proudly and enjoy the softness. In all the years that I have been knitting (45 to be exact) all I own of my own stuff is one sweater a scarf and a couple of pairs of mitts. We are so used to knitting and giving things to our loved ones or those that need things that we often do not think of ourselves. It is nice to get spoiled once in a awhile so go ahead and spoil yourself. Post a pic once you are done. Love to see what you chose.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i never feel guilty about extravagance when it comes to baby alpaca / i am knitting a sweater for myself with baby alpaca.silk blend / pricey but had a discount / it is wonderful / for the record i just finished a similar sweater using Limerick yarn from Turkey that was very inexpensive / i expect it to fuzz up a bit but it is a great color and I love it / since i crochet my seams rather than sew them i can wear this sweater inside out / two sweaters for the price of one / the extravagant sweater will have the same characteristic / feeling good is far better than feeling guilty !


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Congratulations. You are moving forward and upward with your knitting. Once you knit with a natural fibre it is quite understandable that you will want to continue to do so. 
So watch out. You are now one of us and hooked.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


Hey, everr...
My extravaganza was at my LYS, which is where I went to purchase yarn to make my first pair of socks ever, which everyone at KP told me I could do! I bought yarn and a pattern (size baby to adult men -- all in one), and the charge came up to over $40!!! I had NEVER paid that much for yarn in my life! I swallowed hard and decided to jump in the deep end. Long story short, that yarn was the absolute best!! I've bought cheaper since, and the socks NEVER come out as well as that first pair. I'm dying to make a shawl, but I have no clue how much the yarn will cost. It was one thing to "waste" good yarn on a pair of socks. The thought of "wasting" good yarn on a shawl gives me apoplexy!!! But I know that someday, when I throw caution to the wind and buy that $$$$ yarn, I'll jump in again, and I won't look back


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought 3 different skeins of very nice yarn this past summer at a fibre festival. Now I am having trouble finding patterns that are "yarn worthy" Simply can't decide on what to do with it! ahahah

I likely won't do this again.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> atejen said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you, you deserve it. Last summer I succumbed to my urges and bought a hank of 100% silk yarn for $50.00, these days I've been thinking of buying 100% qiviuk ( musk ox) yarn for $ 90 per 218 yards ball. The urge getting stronger everyday.
> ...


Online or in wool festivals. Google qiviuk and you can find retailers. Good luck.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

You will absolutely love knitting with Alpaca. I raise alpacas and spin my own yarn now that I have a spinning wheel, a carder and picker. Alpaca also blends well with Merino and other fibers. I absolutely love the way it felts as well and do needle felting, as well as wet felting with my fiber. It also dyes very well if you use acid dyes(Jacquard are my favorites). However, because it is time consuming to spin the fiber, I don't use it for every day things, but for scarves and other things that touch the skin, it is a fiber that just is absolutely warm and soft. I have purchased Alpaca socks and they are the most wonderful socks I have ever worn. As soon as I get the hang of my new sock loom, I will make those as well. 

As far as washing alpaca products, I use a mild soap and wash by hand, using only warm or cold water and DO NOT dry in the dryer, just hang or lay on a screen or drying rack, because alpaca felts very easily.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

You will absolutely love knitting with Alpaca. I raise alpacas and spin my own yarn now that I have a spinning wheel, a carder and picker. Alpaca also blends well with Merino and other fibers. I absolutely love the way it felts as well and do needle felting, as well as wet felting with my fiber. It also dyes very well if you use acid dyes(Jacquard are my favorites). However, because it is time consuming to spin the fiber, I don't use it for every day things, but for scarves and other things that touch the skin, it is a fiber that just is absolutely warm and soft. I have purchased Alpaca socks and they are the most wonderful socks I have ever worn. As soon as I get the hang of my new sock loom, I will make those as well. 

As far as washing alpaca products, I use a mild soap and wash by hand, using only warm or cold water and DO NOT dry in the dryer, just hang or lay on a screen or drying rack, because alpaca felts very easily.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I started knitting here on KP I was only using Red Heart Supersaver.. and then other Red Heart yarns. It is what I have available to me... so when I went up the coast and stopped into the lovely little LYS and found some beautiful yarn that I wanted to make a shawl out of.. I bought it.. I paid almost $16.00 for that one skein.. I made the shawl and gave it to my daughter.. its now a dresser scarf.. LOL anyway I had such terrible buyers remorse until I decided to give it to her.. and then I thought well thats a pretty cheap gift.. LOL its all in how we look at things.. my hubby is encouraging also.. but he knows I'm a penny pincher so if I spend my mad money on expensive yarn then he knows its worth every penny... I am now taking a lace class and the skein of yarn I bought was more than the first one.. and its beautiful and again its a gift so I feel great about this one..


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Kyba said:


> 65 years ago my mother splurged and purchased some beautiful wool yarn to knit her boyfriend , now husband of 63 years , a sweater. That sweater still exists, worn to bare threads by my dad. He still puts it on and brags about the sweater that caught him. Make something beautiful with that yarn and it will be loved and appreciated a lifetime and maybe more! Congrats on the splurge!


I love this story Warm fuzzies all over!!


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good wools are worth the cost. Enjoy it. You deserve it.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't feel guilty, pick out a special patteren and then enjoy the whole process of feeling the soft yarn to knitting it up into something beautiful !


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

You have to treat yourself once in a while, you deserve it. Weather you use to make for yourself or someone else enjoy. Now get excited for it's arrival. Hope you post what you make from it. Happy Yarning.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I just received my Knit Picks interchangeable rosewood needles last night ... they were in the mail as I was rushing home to take my hubby to emergency room. I started a child's shrug in the waiting room whilst awaiting news of my hubby's condition. Not fun when prescription meds for life threatening condition end up making one toxic and having a respiratory/cardiac reaction!! 

Anyway, he came home with me and I did enjoy working with a cable that doesn't control the project like the stiff ones I have. No blow dryer in waiting room to straighten out stiff cable!!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I weigh my purchases in the perspective of what HubbyDearest spends, on a regular basis, for things that have no lasting value. He likes to hang out with his "peer group", drinking beer, eating peanuts, and smoking cigerattes. Over a month's time that adds up to a tidy sum. But there is nothing in the house to show for what he spends. I don't drink or smoke, so if I want to purchase a luxury yarn, or new needles, or a nicer bag to carry it all, I just do it. I still have these things to point to when the projects are finished.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I completly agree with cindye6556. Please let us see the beautiful result of your knitting with this wonderful yarn. Looking forward to it. Enjoy


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just love your dog Kyba.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to say " what is my worth". I have a friend that pick things up and look at it then replace on the shelf.
Her mate has told her " do you need it or do you just want it". I am not asking my self that. I have been knitting for over 50 years and I have nothing I knitted. Enjoy that yarn, I have no control but I give you my permission. Love you guys.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Margaret, every once in a while, we have succumb as you said to an extravagance and try something spendy. I'll bet you will love what you have made, and enjoy it. To me yarn is yarn, but then I have not had the $$ to spend on the expensive types yet. But like a good wine or a great piece of chocolate, sometimes you just have to. Enjoy!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy your beautiful buy - it will feel lovely just knitting it!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

You will absolutely love knitting with (and wearing) any yarn that includes alpaca.
Happy knitting!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

It's OK to splurge every now and then; especially if it's for yourself. That's what I do. I'm designing a crocheted Alpaca wrap for myself with yarn I buy from an Alpaca farm near my house. I hope you make something for yourself. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

If you can still buy food - it's OK.

I went into a yarn shop last year and they had a basket sitting on a table with the most beautiful yarn I had ever seen. I said I want that. They took the skein and wound it into a ball. Then I checked out - $44.95 a skein!!!! I gulped and paid them. Still haven't done anything with it, it's Blue Heron yarn and there is a lot of it.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

The only guilt I feel is not from buying quality yarn...it's from looking at my stash and finding yarn I will probably never use...the yarn that "seemed perfect" for a project I forgot to make!!!

Enjoy. You deserve a treat today!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

lindaknits said:


> If you can still buy food - it's OK.
> 
> I went into a yarn shop last year and they had a basket sitting on a table with the most beautiful yarn I had ever seen. I said I want that. They took the skein and wound it into a ball. Then I checked out - $44.95 a skein!!!! I gulped and paid them. Still haven't done anything with it, it's Blue Heron yarn and there is a lot of it.


That Blue Heron yarn is soooo beautiful! good buy!


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Some of the women in my yarn group were talking about how some women buy such expensive yarn at the LYS. My thought is that if you are going to spend the time knitting a garment, why not make it something beautiful that will be a joy to wear and give you pleasure as you are making it!

I say, don't feel guilt, feel the joy!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I think you ladies have convinced me to buy some baby alpaca. I ordered yarn Wed. afternoonat3-30 and it was delivered Thurs. morning at 11-00 and was wondering the same thing about expense. Thinking about it now I made an Aran cardigan for my partner last year and that was jus as expensive{ he is rotund} so why not splurge on me for once.So here goes am now going to order it


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


If you use this beautiful yarn to make some thing for yourself, then it is not an extravagance.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I love Highlander fiber to spin!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bumble said:


> I love Highlander fiber to spin!!


Are talking about Highlander Cattle? If so would love to so what it looks like when finished since I raise Highlanders.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this discussion. It's true, we all spend on others but are reluctant to spend on ourselves. I agree that the only yarn I've ever regretted is the one I haven't bought. If you have some gorgeous yarn you haven't decided what to do with yet, put it on a table in a bowl and feed your soul. As good or better than flowers in winter.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

nit witty said:


> Some of the women in my yarn group were talking about how some women buy such expensive yarn at the LYS. My thought is that if you are going to spend the time knitting a garment, why not make it something beautiful that will be a joy to wear and give you pleasure as you are making it!
> 
> I say, don't feel guilt, feel the joy!


I feel the same way as you do. If I will invest my time and energy creating, I might as well use the best fiber I can afford.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


Yes buy more !! the guilt will soon diminish once you feel that lovely wool!!! lol Always make time for yarn, you cant feel guilty if others benefit from your knitting!! (lore according to me)


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Margaret, so many have nailed it already I almost hate to add this: if you have the extra money after all expenses have been paid, go for it! You are going to become so, so spoiled when you work with this yarn, you're going to become a nicer yarn addict.
True, when making gifts, acrylic is great because you don't know if it will hit the washer and dryer the same as an old t-shirt.
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!! Proud of you!


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, Highlander Cattle! <smile> I don't think I have it on hand as of now. It sells out quickly. I will look around and see if I may have some in a baggy somewheres.

I'd be happy to spin some up for you if you are able to brush out your girl or can get some that sheds from her out in the field.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bumble said:


> Yes, Highlander Cattle! <smile> I don't think I have it on hand as of now. It sells out quickly. I will look around and see if I may have some in a baggy somewheres.
> 
> I'd be happy to spin some up for you if you are able to brush out your girl or can get some that sheds from her out in the field.


Thank you. Had heard it was possible. I know there was quite a bit on the fence yesterday, but has probably now blown to Wyoming.


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just think of the pleasure of knitting with it - enjoy.


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Never feel guilty about buying natural yarns, if you are spending time knitting them it's nice to use good quality yarns.my mother always says if you can afford it, buy it, your a long time dead'


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I indulged in 8 balls of baby alpaca and merino. from Ice Yarns. Think they were just under $2/50g. skein. royal blue...no color choice.I have knit at least 5 pairs of socks and still have yarn for another. Some was mixed with knitpicks merino fingering undyed (white) Was very fine...Tried it on #1 needles...still just not quite enough "fabric". So used it double strands on #2's. Have had no feed back as to how it stands up as socks. just comments about how warm and soft they are. Joan 8060


----------



## Krzlade (Nov 6, 2012)

Just had to put my two cents worth in. For cool weather, think of it as a lifetime investment. Enjoy it.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

With all the money you've saved buying acrylic yarn, you could afford to treat yourself. Enjoy your new project.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You will get past it Margaret. Get to knitting!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

You shouldn't feel guilty, enjoy making something wonderful for yourself!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Truer words were never spoken.



cindye6556 said:


> Good for you! To me it is only an extravagance if it's taking away from the necessities in my house...i.e...food on the table, roof over head, lights, and feed for my animals. I'm sure you'll end up making something beautiful, and think everytime you wear or use "boy, I'm glad I did this." So stop feeling guilty and enjoy.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Good for you! Sometimes, you just have to splurge. And there are not many things as nice as baby alpaca yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

we all d this occasionally!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope, there's no cure for Yarn Lust. Enjoy the baby alpaca yarn! It should be soooooooooooooo soft.

Hazel


----------



## LanaG (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me show you how! Hahaha!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

atejen said:


> Good for you, you deserve it. Last summer I succumbed to my urges and bought a hank of 100% silk yarn for $50.00, these days I've been thinking of buying 100% qiviut ( musk ox) yarn for $ 90 per 218 yards ball. The urge getting stronger everyday.


I gave into that urge in October at a show in London. You wouldn't believe the price as there was import duty added on .Now I need to decide what to make with it. I felt guilty but only for a short time as I could have spent that amount on something less long lasting.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

You deserve to treat yourself to something nice. 

Since joining KP I have noticed how many of you only knit in acrylic yarn. I only knit in wools. Maybe it comes from my younger days when acrylic was cheap and felt cheap and I thought it takes as much time and effort to knit in acrylic as it does in wool so always went for the wool. I personally think wool holds its shape better and I have never had any trouble with washing.

I will admit being in Australia even on the coldest of days, you can still get you washing dry in the sunshine.

I have a woolen jumper I knitted for myself when I was 10, that was 55 years ago. my daughters also wore it.

Please don't shoot me down in flames, but would like to hear others opinions, we are all entitles to have them.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

I always wanted to knit more in wool, but have an allergy to it. Just working with it for knitting was enough to make me break out and itch. Today's very fine wools and wool blends seem better for me. And I'm grateful that acrylics have improved too. I hated some of that early stuff.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've done it and not felt a single pang of guilt. Mine was yarn bought from a friend of my daughter. She raises the goats and sheep, spins and dyes the wool. I bought enough for a nice sweater for myself. Trust me, I'm worth it.


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Good for you to spoil yourself every now and then don't feel guilty ENJOY !!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I always save for the yarns I like to use - my skin is sensitive to a lot of different things (usually because of the texture), so I do use the "decadent & luxurious" yarns. The animal fibres help me maintain my body temperature in the colder weather, also (as once i get cold, it is almost impossible for me to get warm again, due to a medical condition). In my stash I have many of the luxurious & expensive yarns, but I don't buy anything until I have the amount I need, ready to do the order (inclusive of postage, if needed) - and no I don't feel guilty about my purchases - that goes for fabrics that I buy for my quilting, also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Alpaca is such a luxury and you will love knitting with it. You can go back to your other yarns, but enjoy this yarn. It is light and very warm at the same time. It can be for a very special project or special gifts. I just did the same thing and I made a cowl for a very special lady that can also be used to pull up the back and be a hat. You should have seen the look on her face. Have fun and kick the guilt right out the door.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Your method of crocheting the garment together sounds interesting would it be necessary to be an experienced crocheter I have only made granny squares so far.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Kyba said:


> 65 years ago my mother splurged and purchased some beautiful wool yarn to knit her boyfriend , now husband of 63 years , a sweater. That sweater still exists, worn to bare threads by my dad. He still puts it on and brags about the sweater that caught him.


O, o, OH - I LOVE this 'Love Story! THX for brightening my day. I'm going to remember this as we're soon to be celebrating our 48th! I've never knit my DH one and I think he's next to be added to the Needle List, as soon as they are emptied.
Bobbie R


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Penrith Grandma said:


> You deserve to treat yourself to something nice.
> Please don't shoot me down in flames, but would like to hear others opinions, we are all entitles to have them.


From a fellow G'ma, you've got my vote. I'm finally back to my first love (began to knit before kindergarten, 65 years ago, after many years of cottage businesses and I'm loving it. 
The yarn world has changed so much, even since my last contact when I left after ending a custom knitting business 15 years ago: there are so many fantastic hand-dyed/painted fibers available now and there is also they contact with the suppliers through the internet, which also barely existed 15 years ago.

I also knit mostly with acrylics back then, (Bernat is a biggie which comes to mind) and during the 70s & 80s, while working in our LYS, used my discount to occasionally treat myself to some nicer cotton and linens, but there just weren't that many choices.

Now I'm almost overwhelmed and in starting over, already have two tubfuls since last summer stored, all great fibers like Malabrigo, Madelainetosh, several Merinos like Loop-d-Loop, Cashmere and my most favorite for winter warmth hats, mittens and cowls like the ones I wear even in the house Alpaca! It has an almost soapy feel to me between my fingers; I love that feeling...

At my age this is the time to begin to work in only quality fibers, (as first-responder Cindye6556 said about covering one's necessary bases) which will last for the rest of my life.
I don't shop for new clothes, we have simple needs and except for the occasional Friday/Senior afternoon at-the-movies, this is my only 'vice'as the saying goes- I don't smoke, drink or chase (wo)*men*! 
Bobbie R


----------



## katiebug52 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hopefully not. I love working ith baby alpaca yarn


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Bobbie, you are right on that one. I am in that age bracket too, so get whatever my budget at the time allows. Now that I spin my own, I can dye it whatever color I want and then do with it whaever I want. I love making felted hats and purses, as well as scarves. I stick to useful items, but am currently working on an item, a lacy jacket that I saw at one of our local LYS. They had a model, and I bought the pattern because I thought it would work up well with fingering weight. However, I found some mohair yarn with silvery threads, in a multitude of colors, that I am using. I think it will turn out nice, once I get it put together. Once I get the pattern worked out and this project completed, I may do it in some of my alpaca that I spun. I have alpacas, so the fiber is from my own herd, which makes it all the more fun.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

OMG I love your cow! It's a scottish one right? I saw them when I visited Scotland and fell in love with them. Do you raise them?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


Make yourself something wonderful and enjoy it. Life is too short to always buy inexpensive yarns. Just don't overdo it when you can't afford it, after all, I seldom buy yarns costing too much more than $20 skein, and then I have to LOVE it. I'm still flinching from considering enough quiviut for a shawl. Maybe next year at Rhinebeck....


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't be guilty for something wonderful for yourself. You are not depriving your children of necessary food or shelter. You deserve it? Happy knitting!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Hi cindye message received and much appreciated. My husband has the same attitude as you and says enjoy knitting and eventually wearing it apparently 'I'm worth it'. So frown gone smile on. Margaret


Good attitude! If there are no objections from hubby, enjoy


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


An extravagance?--Not if you're still going to eat this month. Not if you really yearned for them. Not if you make something smashing for YOU. (I said, YOU). Stop it, you deserve it. Think of all the money you have saved on all your other projects, and the presents you have made instead of bought. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Tareca said:


> Whatever you knit will look and feel great and it will last until you get bored with it. There is an old saying "Shrouds have no pockets". Enjoy.


This is a marvelous saying, I haven't heard it before!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

martina said:


> atejen said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you, you deserve it. Last summer I succumbed to my urges and bought a hank of 100% silk yarn for $50.00, these days I've been thinking of buying 100% qiviut ( musk ox) yarn for $ 90 per 218 yards ball. The urge getting stronger everyday.
> ...


AND less warm! Think what a great duvet or bedspread that would make.....hmmmm.......How about a shaw, or an aran cardigan? I want a picture when you decide!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

martina said:


> atejen said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you, you deserve it. Last summer I succumbed to my urges and bought a hank of 100% silk yarn for $50.00, these days I've been thinking of buying 100% qiviut ( musk ox) yarn for $ 90 per 218 yards ball. The urge getting stronger everyday.
> ...


AND less warm! Think what a great duvet or bedspread that would make.....hmmmm.......How about a shaw, or an aran cardigan? I want a picture when you decide!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Oh! how I have yearned to try the very expensive baby alpaca yarns and yesterday I succumbed to temptation and have ordered 12 x 50 balls I gulped at the cost but went through with the purchase. Now I am having awful doubts about my extravagance as I always buy cheaper acrylic yarns and have no complaints as they do make delightful knits. Have you done similar to me and had the same feelings of guilt. Is there a cure for this uncontrollable urge.


I have not heard of this yarn. Is it alpaca yarn for baby wear or yarn made from baby alpaca's?


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I feel knitting takes so much time, you should every once in a while use a more extravagant yarn. Good for you. Your addiction could be worse :lol:


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Splurge, splurge, splurge. If you knit or crochet, you most likely give to others. So for yourself, splurge.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

You are so right and I have finished the garment and truly love it, I have sent a post with a picture dated 5th March titled Extravagance 3 finished if you would like to see it.


----------

